# America Unplugged



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Finally, as show about being "self reliant" that doesnt paint a "idiot with a bunker" theme. I have watched about three episodes already.
I want to be "self reliant" off the grid after retirement. When and where, undecided as of yet.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You lost me Deebo...is "Self Reliant" a link...or are you describing something new....is America unplugged a link? What episodes...damnit Jim I'm a doctor not a miracle worker!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry brother, its America unplugged, on the sportsman's channel. I am no good at linking. 
I will research a little further.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I watched an episode too. I was impressed with the down to earth treatment of some thinking people living in a sustainable life style.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damnit man LINK it...I feel like the ass end of the joke here...aahhhhhh.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Americans Surviving off the Grid in ?America Unplugged? | Sportsman Channel


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks HH


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Youtube has some of the episodes but not sure if entire shows.


----------

